# Pork Butt Question - How long is too long in the fridge with rub?



## kevin13 (Apr 14, 2010)

My son's 2nd birthday party is this Saturday and I plan on smoking two 9lb butts for pulled pork.  Due to an all day meeting scheduled Friday at work, I have two options:

1.  Rub the butts down, wrap in saran wrap and place in fridge late Thursday evening, say around 10pm.

2.  Rub the butts down, wrap in saran wrap and place in fridge Friday evening around 5pm.

I plan on getting the smoker started around midnight and start smoking around 1am Saturday morning. 

So how long is too long for the butts to soak with the rub?  Is 27 hours too long with Option 1?  Is 8 hours too short with Option 2?

Any info. is appreciated.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## hdsmoke (Apr 14, 2010)

Nope, i asked the same question a couple weeks ago.  I asw gonna be gone all night Friday night but wanted to start smoking first thing Saturday.  The reccomdations were all that you were OK to rub Thursday evening.  And they were right.  It came out perfect!


----------



## caveman (Apr 14, 2010)

Kevin.  You can go ahead with your plans, either way, it won't affect the outcome of the smoke.  Just remember the 40 -140 degree danger zone once you pull it out of the fridge & you should be good to go.  Post that qview pal.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 14, 2010)

Yep Caveman is right you can do it either way and you won't notice much of a difference. Some people rub the but and let it sit for a day and some rub it right before they put it on the smoker Either way it will turn out great. The rub isn't going to penetrate the meat very much at all its pretty much there to give you some great flavor on your bark.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 14, 2010)

Sounds like you're good to go


----------



## walle (Apr 15, 2010)

Kevin,
As long as you keep it cold in the fridge, you're good for three or four days.  I wouldn't go over that.

rub it up and you'll be fine.


----------



## kevin13 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, much appreciated.  I didn't think there would be an issue, but figured I'd ask the more experienced.  

I'll be sure to make a Q-view post the day of the smoke.


----------



## meateater (Apr 15, 2010)

Both sound good to me as long as it's cold. I wet rub mine with crude right before they hit the grill. Not good bad or indifferent just my way.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 15, 2010)

As far as the rub is, I've had to let it go in the reffer for 4 days with no issues.

For your total time, I would plan on about 16 hours from the time to start your smoker (a gasser) till you pull it and ready to serve! It can stay in a very well insulated coller for several hours till you pull it and sereve it!

You can also make ahead, package, store in fridge and steam reheat it later as well. Crock Pots are great for this inside of 4 hours.

Enjoy!


----------

